# Sistema - Beispiele



## michl (9 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Besispiele realer Anlage im Sistema? 
Die Beispiele die dabei sind find ich nicht sonderlich realitätsnah.

Danke
 Michl


----------



## Safety (10 August 2011)

Hallo michl,
  ich habe sehr viele Projekte die aber Kunden bezogen sind, kann ich nicht raus geben. 
  Ich würde vorschlagen Du definierst die SF und dann machen wir es zusammen und ich sende Dir dann das Ergebnis zu. Aber ich bin durch die drohende Umstellung auf die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 sehr im Stress, kann also etwas dauern.


----------



## michl (12 August 2011)

Anbei ist das Testprojekt.
Mir geht es nur allgemein drum ok mein Aufbau so ok ist, bevor ich mit den anderen Funktionen weitermache.
Es geht um die sichere Abschaltung der elektr. Antriebe bei betreten einen Schutztürgesicherten Bereiches.
Schaltung:
Euchner MGB-Zuhaltung --> F-CPU --> 2-Kanalige Anschaltung der Spannungsversorgung der Antriebe uber Schütze

Grüße


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 August 2011)

Hab jetzt nicht in die .zip reingeguckt.

Wenn Du die FU´s netzseitig freischaltest solltest Du beachten, dass es Herstellervorgaben gibt, mit welcher Häufigkeit das geschehen darf. Sonst raucht Dir bei häufiger Sicherheitsabschaltung was im Zwischenkreis ab.

Idealerweise FU´s mit sicherem Halt nehmen (STO)


----------



## Safety (13 August 2011)

Hallo,
  ich habe es mir mal angesehen hier meine Tipps:
1. An einer verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung hat man drei Sicherheitsfunktionen. Sicherheitsgezogene Stoppfunktion eingeleitet durch eine Schutzeinrichtung, Verhindern des unerwarteten Anlaufs, Zuhaltung.  
2.  Bei  der von Dir berechneten handelt es sich um die ersten zwei. Die dritte muss auch einer Verifikation unterzogen werden. Also auch Zuhaltung betrachten, z.B. Stillstandswächter, Eingänge-CPU-Ausgänge-Zuhaltung. Hier je nach gefordertem PLr auch eine zweikanalige Ansteuerung der Zuhaltung.
  3.  Genau die Datenblätter und Betriebsanleitungen der verwendeten Bauteile einhalten
  4.  Bei Deiner Berechnung fehlen die Eingänge und Ausgänge der F-CPU. Hier ist nur die CPU vorhanden
  5.   Bei den Schützen in den Datenblättern nach zwangsgeführte Kontakte nach DIN EN 60497-5-1 Anhang L oder Spiegel oder  Mirrorkontakte nach60947-4-1 Anhang F. Wenn Du die zwei Öffner Kontakte in Reihenschaltung auf einen Sichereneingang der F-CPU gibst kannst Du mit DC 99% rechnen. Aber es ist der Fehler einer Überbrückung durch Querschluss zu beachten dies kann man durch dynamische Testung oder Fehlerausschluss beseitigen.
  6. Warum bei einem PLr von c zwei Schütze ? Könnte man in Kategorie 1 erreichen wenn es der Umrichter zulässt. Hier ist eine Kontaktlose STO Schaltung oft die bessere, also FU mit integrierter Sicherheitsfunktion.




  Wenn noch Fragen sind immer raus damit.


----------



## michl (16 August 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe es mir mal angesehen hier meine Tipps:
> 1. An einer verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung hat man drei Sicherheitsfunktionen. Sicherheitsgezogene Stoppfunktion eingeleitet durch eine Schutzeinrichtung, Verhindern des unerwarteten Anlaufs, Zuhaltung.
> 2. Bei der von Dir berechneten handelt es sich um die ersten zwei. Die dritte muss auch einer Verifikation unterzogen werden. Also auch Zuhaltung betrachten, z.B. Stillstandswächter, Eingänge-CPU-Ausgänge-Zuhaltung. Hier je nach gefordertem PLr auch eine zweikanalige Ansteuerung der Zuhaltung.
> ...


 
danke für deine Antwort,
ich werd das ganze im laufe der Woche mal überarbeiten...


----------

